# What the Hell



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

what the hell is it randomly i visited sharif medical college admition merit list i am shocked troubled, hating everything the last one to get admission have aggregate 38% and got 92 marks in mcat what is our country????? where is merit there are thousands of student who have 80% but they are not future doctors because they dont have 20 lacs but person with 38% have money so he is a doctor :banghead::dead::sour::yuck:


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

It is Possible he is on special category. No Doubt in Private medical colleges seats are sold.Keep faith in ALLAH. You may get admission in some good medical college than sharif...:thumbsup:


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

My GOD!! 

38 %???!!!

whats happeneing to the world???


----------



## Lt. Notebook (Sep 27, 2012)

92 marks in MCAT???....Wonder how much money he showered upon the college administration in order to provoke this heinous act..


----------



## fahadijaz (Jul 1, 2012)

Is it true that a person with 38% is given admission in sharif med college??? 
How's this possible?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

fahadijaz said:


> Is it true that a person with 38% is given admission in sharif med college???
> How's this possible?


see this Sharif Medical City this is for local pakistanis and for foreignness Sharif Medical City

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> My GOD!!
> 
> 38 %???!!!
> 
> whats happeneing to the world???


there is nothing happening to world it is happening only to pakistan..... did anybody knows the way to complain pmdc

- - - Updated - - -



Malkera said:


> It is Possible he is on special category. No Doubt in Private medical colleges seats are sold.Keep faith in ALLAH. You may get admission in some good medical college than sharif...:thumbsup:


no its not on special category.. the thing malkera is what is fault of students with 80,81 percentages dont you think they should be future doctors?????


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

^ I think you got it all wrong. The total merit list contains some 30 pages and 1572 candidates' aggregate on it.
Sharif Medical City
The top one's have aggregate around 87%.
Sharif Medical City
The last one's have aggregate around 36%,they certainly wont get selected.
Out of 1572 candidates,those having top 200-300 positions would get selected.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Usman Ejaz said:


> ^ I think you got it all wrong. The total merit list contains some 30 pages and 1572 candidates' aggregate on it.
> Sharif Medical City
> The top one's have aggregate around 87%.
> Sharif Medical City
> ...


yes you are absolutely right...!


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

*Reply*

then me with 72% aggregate dont have any chance... guys thats just a list of 30 pages... top ones will get admission


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Usman Ejaz said:


> ^ I think you got it all wrong. The total merit list contains some 30 pages and 1572 candidates' aggregate on it.
> Sharif Medical City
> The top one's have aggregate around 87%.
> Sharif Medical City
> ...


 the students with 87 percentage are not going sharif medical city they did it for safe side and sharif medical college displays its merit list not applied list. for an instance they dont give admition to 38 percent then he will anywhere else are there less pvt colleges???? what is pmdc rule the dont even have passing percentage????? that student can go to abotabad pvt college.if i tell you dhajiyan of merit i seen but i promised not to tell anybody then you will be :!:.

- - - Updated - - -

furthermore we should play our role , pmdc must display merit lists of all private colleges so under the table things dont go side by side


----------



## faizan (Oct 31, 2012)

*U Are Getting It Wrong*

today was my interview at sharif medical an dental college ..!! only question they asked me was " do you really want to take admission " i replied "yes" then they said "okay than you should submit your fee of 6666000 till 7 nov by a overraft oterwise your seat will be passed to other student" 2. well i think 1550 [approx] applied their highestt % was 87 and the least one was 38.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -



Angry Bird said:


> then me with 72% aggregate dont have any chance... guys thats just a list of 30 pages... top ones will get admission


well brother [i hope you are male] look ..!! my aggregate is 79.54 and the told me to deposit fees till 7.. today when i visited their accounts office i asked the accountant to tell me the number of students who have taken admission till 5 oct .. well..!! he did not give me the right number but has given me a guess of about a dozen of applicants above 79.5 or approx 80% has taken admission.. they have 100 seats [i guess] do not lose hope ..!!


----------



## iqra rehman (Oct 31, 2012)

I am having 79.56 % aggregate unfortunately can't afford private medical college so have to do something else now. Its all about luck


----------



## faizan (Oct 31, 2012)

IQRA, i will suggest you to give it one more year ..!! 3 million is a big amount but i think this is a good investment for a better future..


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm sorry for my offhand post but 38% has to be some kind of record lol.


----------



## khurram93 (Sep 12, 2012)

h.a. said:


> what the hell is it randomly i visited sharif medical college admition merit list i am shocked troubled, hating everything the last one to get admission have aggregate 38% and got 92 marks in mcat what is our country????? where is merit there are thousands of student who have 80% but they are not future doctors because they dont have 20 lacs but person with 38% have money so he is a doctor :banghead::dead::sour::yuck:


Hey h.a. 
Your frustration is absolutely justified. It is ridiculous that someone with that merit is trying to become a doctor. However, rather than get angry at that fact that his family has the funds, rest assured that he will have a hell of time passing medical school. Also, please don't bad mouth the entire country when one private college has standards like that. I can assure you that some private colleges have very high merit for foreign students as well. Anyway, good luck with your education.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

khurram93 said:


> Hey h.a.
> Your frustration is absolutely justified. It is ridiculous that someone with that merit is trying to become a doctor. However, rather than get angry at that fact that his family has the funds, rest assured that he will have a hell of time passing medical school. Also, please don't bad mouth the entire country when one private college has standards like that. I can assure you that some private colleges have very high merit for foreign students as well. Anyway, good luck with your education.


 my anger is all about our education system if we as a youth dont rise then where are in this world we are?????? ever since i was in matric everyday i felt my self ashamed before matric the things were the tuition system those students get priority then in matric final exams the bad things in our bord system troubles me in fsc i want to share a person story she was my class felow and daughter of our college professor before everyexam her mother just came in examination hall talks to supredent unfortunately her role number is behind me so when she want help she ask supredent and you ccant belive what superintendent did she took my paper and give to her i yelled then she returned me the paper and whenever i want exam sheet or anything she gives me at least 10 min late in practicals i performed all practicals and got 24,26 numbers i swear she did nothing and got 30/30 in all practicals and finally her fsc score was better she didn't get good marks in mcat but last year she admitted herself in medical college, my very own friend got a very poor aggregate admitted to high class medical college whos last merit is no where near it because she has a very strong political approach, in mcat the only thing i trust is also subjected to cheating now what we all do all this happening in lahore what you can consider about other cities. sorry for any comment that hurts anyone


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

bkn said:


> My GOD!!
> 
> 38 %???!!!
> 
> whats happeneing to the world???


can't say any thing about the WORLD but yeah something in fact EVERYTHING is happening in this Country


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

h.a, I ask you,will these people ever become good doctors? NO. Will they be able to compete with the graduates of colleges such as K.E,
Aku or AIMC or any other medical college where merit prevails?Never.
In my opinion these sort of people only have successful careers in politics(in Pakistan) whereas it is the people from middle class who rise
in medicine,journalism,armed forces,civil service,sports,judiciary and even bureaucracy,through their hard-work .
About the tuition centers thing I used to feel the same way you do,but consider this-those who rely upon them usually dig their own graves
beeacuse there wont be any academy,any private tutor to help them through their higher studies while students who relied upon their own 
resources would be at great advantage as they will be more adapted to deal with their studies.
So don't worry about these 'nalaiq-mommy daddy' people,continue working smartly and diligently and and I.A you'll rise to a position where 
you may be able to bring solid change in our society.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

usman you are right but you are not one of those who suffers from this stuf if academies didnt create difference then why toppers are from there because of our education system, they will not become good doctors then sticks to govt hospitals where there is no check and balance. the students who suffers from this will not become doctors why not pmdc maintain passing percentage not even 60% ??????? why not a little quota for those who score high but not able to make their way for medical colleges only 5 seats????? then at ends these docx make pvt clinics and start robbing people we must bring change in education guys make decisions, differentiate between right and wrong. if we can do nothing for our country then just discourage those sources who make education a "laughing stock" nothing else we need just a change in our minds then evolution,not revolution, occurs at last


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

h.a. u know vat? this discussion is really of no use because these things are happening ... and we ?? Although gonna suffer, yet can't make them to change this system unfortunately..look i don't mean to hurt you because you are right absolutely but the thing in which i believe is that people which deserves good, will definitely get their reward one day.. and i am sure you are one of them so don't lose heart be confident on your self .... Best of Luck with smile


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

IN SHAH ALLAH hooria one day we will change!!! after doing my mbbs and post graduation i would like to become prime minister. guys do vote me


----------

